# A Maritime Rarity



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

a maritime rarity has been in lerwick on a two day visit reguarded as the oldest european herring drifter still sailing, the beautifully restored 'Vegesack'
[BV2] berthed alongside Victoria pier as part of cruise of Scotland and the Norwegian coast
the 'Vegesack' was built at the bremer vulkan shipyard in Germany 1895 as a 35m sailing ship
full story in the Shetland Times


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

An older European herring drifter that is still sailing belongs a lot closer to home. I refer to Isabella Fortuna WK499, still sailing and built as Isabella 153Ah at Arbroath in 1890. That's five years older than Vegesack. This boat was recently at the Portsoy festival. (*))


----------

